# 9bar on dual boiler



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

Had my dual boiler since December and still struggling to get the pressure any lower than 10.5 bar.

I have had loads of different beans since Christmas, and with all of them the pressure rises to 10.5 bar. I have tried grinding coarser, but then I end up with shots which gush out in 18-20 seconds.

Am I missing something really obvious? Could pre-infusion settings have anything to do with this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ignore the dial - judge by the taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Or set pre-infusion at 90-95 for the duration of the shot.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

My pressure is normally closer to 10 bar than 9 unless I tamp too loosely that is. Doesn't seem to affect the taste though. The Sage videos show it at 9 bar all the time though..marketing magic perhaps??


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Dosing and tamp pressure?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can the pressure not be adjusted like on e61 machines?

This video mentions that the pressure during pre-infusion can be adjusted.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Can the pressure not be adjusted like on e61 machines?
> 
> This video mentions that the pressure during pre-infusion can be adjusted.


Is easy to change pre-infusion per the video but you can't change the actual "main shot" pressure easily.

To change main shot pressure is possible if you are OK taking the body off and it's apparently fairly fiddly, I haven't really looked into it.

The other workaround a la Gary D and others is just making the pre-infusion much longer and using that as a consistent shot pressure, no pre-infusion.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

^^^^^this

600kPA is the target apparently


----------

